# What do you think of this outfit? ro



## sweetsweettart (Mar 12, 2008)

or should i match it up with something different? and what kind of bottoms??this is the vest i posted about earlier.   thanks


----------



## aziajs (Mar 12, 2008)

The picture is pretty dark.  It's hard to see anything.


----------



## sweetsweettart (Mar 12, 2008)

oh sorry i think something is wrong with my camera, it has been shooting a little darker than usual, but I can see the photo pretty good on my screen, idk, maybe my screen is brighter or something, i have a mac computer


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 12, 2008)

what bottoms and shoes are you wearing?  I like the shirt with the bow, i'm unsure of it with the vest though.
Its hard to wear a leather vest without looking country or biker.  what event is this for?


----------



## sweetsweettart (Mar 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 

 
_what bottoms and shoes are you wearing?  I like the shirt with the bow, i'm unsure of it with the vest though.
Its hard to wear a leather vest without looking country or biker.  what event is this for?_

 
the vest isnt leather, its a dark wash denim, also i dont think i will wear this top, i like the yellow color, but i think the bow and the studs are too busy together, so basically just look at the vest.....i dont know what to wear with it....


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 12, 2008)

I'd wear a bright shirt under it that is longer than the vest in a bright pink or emerald green. 
As for the pants, i'd do skinny. and match the denims if you can.  If you can't match them i'd go for something light(not white) and not black.  Flats or a wedge heel would look really cute to go with skinny jeans.


----------



## sweetsweettart (Mar 12, 2008)

thanks everyone!


----------



## dreamerbabiiee* (Mar 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 

 
_I'd wear a bright shirt under it that is longer than the vest in a bright pink or emerald green. 
As for the pants, i'd do skinny. and match the denims if you can.  If you can't match them i'd go for something light(not white) and not black.  Flats or a wedge heel would look really cute to go with skinny jeans._

 

i was thinking the exact same thing


----------

